
Show HN: Meeting Box – The Easy to Use Meeting Room Management App - meetingbox
https://www.meetingbox.co
======
cg6865
Great application, looks interesting

~~~
meetingbox
Thanks, glad you like it!

~~~
dang
Sockpuppet voting and comments are not allowed on Hacker News. We ban accounts
and sites that do that, so please don't do that.

